
Let's build React.js - jimchao
http://neethack.com/2015/10/lets-build-react-dot-js/
======
cheez
I think it's pretty cool that in 2015, it's still possible to develop new ways
of doing things on the web that can be explained so simply.

The desktop graphics stacks have been doing this type of thing for years. I
suspect the next 10-20 years will see some sort of real convergence.

